# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  EL CULTIVO DEL DURAZNO EN EL PERÚ

## Ararat

Los cultivos de durazno en el Perú solamente están en su gran mayoría orientados hacia la producción de duraznos conserveros tipo pavía de pulpa dura a semidura, no existen variedades de duraznos de mesa (priscos o semi-priscos).
Nuestro  vecino país de Bolivia tiene una larga tradición en el cultivo del durazno en sus valles interandinos y debería ser un referente para la producción de duraznos en el Perú, los duraznos del vecino país se caracterizan por su diversas variedades: como la famosa "Gumucio Reyes" y "TGB" (resistente a las heladas primaverales) ó "Mocito" pavias y priscos respectivamente que son de tamaño grande a mediano de pulpa suave, dulce aromática y jugosa.
El error de los agrónomos peruanos es que piensan que el "FRIO ESTACIONAL ANDINO" (mayo, junio, julio y agosto) es su peor enemigo, por eso paradójicamente cultivan variedades con poco requerimiento de frío, que no responden a la climatología andina y producen frutos de baja calidad.
Aquellas zonas interandinas en donde las temperaturas mínimas bajan por debajo de 7ºC (FRÍO ESTACIONAL ANDINO) son las mas apropiadas para el cultivo del durazno, nectarines, damascos, manzanas, peras, ciruelas europeas, claudias, damascenas, cerezas y nogales.
Las zonas mas apropiadas la sierra de Cajamarca, la sierra central centro-sur y sur.  Nota:
Bolivia, con una población de 10 millones 670 mil hab. tiene *6,470* hectáreas de durazno.
Perú, con una población de 30 millones 380 mil hab. tiene aproximadamente algo mas de *5,600* hectáreas de durazno. 
Exponencialmente Bolivia tiene *tres veces* mas hectáreas de durazno, que el Perú, esto debe llevar a los ingenieros agrónomos a reflexionar al respecto. 
Las zonas geográficas en la región andina mas apropiadas para el cultivo de frutales de hueso, pomáceas y juglandáceas son las que se ubican entre los *2600* y/o* 2700* hasta los *3400* metros de altitud para cerezo, manzano, peral y ciruelo.
Entre 2300 a 3200 metros de altitud para duraznero, nectarinero, damasquero (albaricoquero), peral y ciruelo.
Estas zonas son muy propicias para el cultivo de las variedades de frutales mas comerciales.  *Ejemplo:* 
En variedades de manzanos se pueden producir en estas zonas del Perú: Golden Delicious, Fuji, Royal Gala, Honeycrisp, Pinova, Rome Beauty, Jonagold, Granny Smith, Gravenstein, además de reinetas.
En perales: William's, Beurre Bosc, Comice, Conference, Red D'Anjou, Abate Fetel y Packham's Triumph, además de nashis.
En ciruelos europeos: Reina Claudia Verde, President, D'Agen; en asiáticos: Weeping Santa Rosa, Red Beauty, Angeleno, Wickson, Songold, Laetitia y Golden Japan.
En duraznos: Eva's Pride, MayPride, Red Baron, Desert Gold, Mid Pride, Bonanza, Donut (Stark Saturn), August Pride, July (Kim) Elberta, June Gold, Fortyniner, O'Henry y conserveros, además de nectarines Double Delight, Snow Queen, Zee Fire, Honey May, Honey Spring, Artic Glo, Honey Kist, Arctic Jay, Arctic Queen, Zee Glo y Juneglo.Temas similares: Artículo: Huánuco tiene 420 Has. de plantaciones de durazno Artículo: Perú considera instalar nuevos huertos de durazno en el país PULPA DE DURAZNO MOLOCOTON - DURAZNO (by Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! Durazno Okinawa

----------

vlaza

----------


## Ararat

Excelente.

----------


## Ararat

Excelente.

----------


## Ararat

Excelente.

----------


## Ararat

DURAZNO PAVÍA: Son los duraznos de pulpa dura con la semilla prendida a la pulpa, se emplean preferentemente para la elaboración de conservas en almíbar, néctares, zumos o para deshidratado (huesillo).
Son conocidos como DURAZNOS CONSERVEROS.
DURAZNO PRISCO: Son los duraznos de pulpa suave, dulce y jugosa, su semilla se desprende fácilmente de la pulpa, se emplea para el consumo en fresco.
Son conocidos como DURAZNOS DE MESA.

----------

